# Stabbing pain during/after Buserelin injection



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm on my third cycle now so have done 70+ Buserelin injections and have never felt any pain when doing them, other than perhaps a little scratch, but usually nothing.

I did my injection last night, as usual, and when injecting the Buserelin it REALLY hurt, almost like the liquid was burning me inside. It was so bizarre. It was like I'd injected a completely different substance. I had only injected about 0.1ml and felt like I wanted to take the needle out and start again, it hurt that much.   

Afterwards, the site of the injection came up in a white lump and was extremely itchy and red for a while afterwards. I sometimes get a bit of itching but have never had a lump before.

Then, during the night, I woke up a couple of times with stabbing pains at the site of the injection. I've had them again this morning and have had to microwave a wheat bag for my tummy as I'm at work.   

Tried ringing my clinic but the nurses are all in procedures and they've said to ring back after 1.30pm, so just thought I'd post on here to see if anyone has ever experienced this? The "worst case scenario" part of my brain is thinking I've injected too deeply and gone into my stomach lining or something ridiculous   and the sensible part of my brain is thinking maybe I hit a nerve?

I'm going to ring the clinic again this afternoon but just wanted to ask you ladies in the meantime as I'm quite sore.


----------



## nutmegs (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi M2M

sorry to hear that you have had such a terrible pain, when i was DR i had a few occasions where it hurt a little but nothing like what you have experienced. sorry i cant be of more help   

let me know how you get on xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m i dont think it's possible with the tiny needle  to inject to deep and like nutmegs said i had a bit of pain but nothing like whay you are decribing is it possible you injected in the same site twice, and thats what as coursed it, think the itching after is normal, but not to the extent you decribe.


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmm, have you managed to speak to someone yet? I dont think it sounds right. I've had some bruising with my injections and its a little sore if I get the needle in a sensitive area but nothing like this?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi m2m, i always have a little lump and find that its itchy, if you using insulin needles or sub cut needles (the ones that are about 0.5cm long) you wont have gone to deep, i only know this because im a nurse! sometimes mine hurt more than others and as you were pulling the needle out could you have scratched your skin with the needle??

nic
xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your reassurance. 

I wasn't able to ring the clinic yesterday as I was absolutely swamped at work, and unfortunately the clinic opening hours happen to be exactly the same as my working hours (well I suppose I do work in the same place!  )

However despite some stabbing pains last night when driving home from work, then a few later in the evening, it seems to have eased off so I am not too worried. Also, AF arrived last night so some of the pains may have been particularly nasty AF pains as I am feeling quite rough today. 

I feel a bit silly now... think I must've hit a nerve or possibly injected into a bruise under the skin as I am running out of tummy space already.

*nichub* to answer your question, the needles I use are at least inch long (wish they were 0.5cm!  ) but probably not long enough to hit anything major.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

how come they are so long m2m??

nic


----------

